# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  صـور إلى الحجـر التي وضـع عليهـا رأس سيد الشهداء أبـا عبد الله الحُسين عليه السلام ..

## My tears

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد والعن اعدائهم من الاولين والاخرين الى قيام يوم الدين ..

صور إلى الحجر التي وضع عليها رأس سيد الشهداء 

أبـا عبدالله الحُسين عليه السلام في حلب ..

التقطت هذه الصور في تاريخ 1\11\1992 م ..









السلام عليكم يا سيد شباب أهل الجنه 

السلام عليك يا شهيد كربلاء

السلام عليك يا عطشان 

السلام عليك يا مظلوم

مأجوريــن

 
 

منقـ ـ ــ ـ ــ ـ ـول
مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكـم My tears ..

----------


## moessa700

تسلمون اخواني على هذا المجهود الطيب  و عظم الله لكم الأجر و حشركم و إياكم مع الحسين (ع)

----------


## My tears

الله يسلمك .. moessa700 .. 
شكراً لك على التعقيب .. 
وحياك الله في شبكـة الناصرة الثقافية .. 
ومأجور إن شاء الله .. 

مع خالص تحياتي .. أختك My tears ..

----------


## حنون الليل

الله يلعن يزيد وال يزيد...
مشكور My tearsعلى هذه الصور

----------


## My tears

*.. حنون الليل ..* 
*الله يعطيك العافية .. وشكراً لك على التعقيب ..*
*ومثـاب إن شاء الله ..* 

*مع خالص تحياتي .. أختك My tears ..*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

شكرا لكي أخيتي دموعي على هذه الصورة 

ويعطيك ربي الف عافية انشالله 

والله يكتبه بميزان اعمالك

تحياتي اخيه 
أمير العاشقين

----------


## My tears

*الشكر لك على التعقيب أخي الكريم أمير العاشقين ..* 
*ومأجوريـن ومثـابيـن بإذن الباري ..* 

*مع خالص تحياتي .. أختك My tears ..*

----------


## bent albahrain

الله يلعن يزيد وال يزيد...
شكرا عالصور ...

----------


## My tears

*العفو اختي ..* 
*وتسلمي على التعقيب ..*

----------


## no0or



----------


## no0or

اللهم ربي وفقنا لزيارم سيدي ومولاي أبا عبدالله الحسين(ع)

مشكوووووووووووووورة

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مشكور الصور تجنن

----------


## My tears

*شكراً لكمـا زهرة القطيف .. no0or ..* 
*والله يعطيكـم العافية  ..* 

*مع خالص تحياتي .. أختك My tears ..*

----------


## العنود

_مشكورة اختي_ 
على الصورة
مع اعذب التحيات اختك العنود

----------


## بنت العواميه

اللهم ألعن ظالمي آل محمد..
مشكوره غاليتي على المجهود الطيب...
وفقك الرب دائما وأبدا..
تحياتي.

----------


## My tears

*ربي يسلمكـم ويحفظكـم ..* 
*والشكر لكـم على التعقيـب   ..*

----------


## صعب انساك

السلام على الراس المقطوع 00السلام على الجسد المرمي على الثرى من غير غسل ولا اكفان الف شكر لك اختي الفاضلة على هذا الجهد المبارك ونسال الله ان يجعله في مميزان اعمالك    اختك صعب انساك :sad2:  0000

----------


## ^_^moon^_^

يسلمو على الصور 

ماجورين

----------


## My tears

*الله يخليكم ..* 
*شكراً لكـم على التعقيـب  ..*

----------


## بحر الشوق

السلام عليكم يا سيد شباب أهل الجنه 

السلام عليك يا شهيد كربلاء

السلام عليك يا عطشان 

السلام عليك يا مظلوم

مأجوريــن

----------


## My tears

*أجرنـا واجرك أخيـنـا بحر الشوق ..* 
*ربي يعطيك العافيه ..* 
*وما ننحرم من هالتواجد  ..*

----------


## براءة روح

يسلمو  الصوورة في غايية الروعة

----------


## My tears

*الله يسلمك ..* 
*يعطيكم العافية  ..*

----------


## حسنه

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد الهم وفقنا لملاقاة ابا عبدالله

----------


## السيد السيد

شكرا على الصوره

----------


## روح القمر...

السلام عليكم يا سيد شباب أهل الجنه 

السلام عليك يا شهيد كربلاء

السلام عليك يا عطشان 

السلام عليك يا مظلوم

مأجوريــن
مشكورين على الموضوع

----------


## My tears

*الشكر لكـم على التعقيب ..* 
*والله يعطيكم العافية ..* 
*ومأجورين ..*

----------


## وسيم

> الله يلعن يزيد وال يزيد...
> شكرا عالصور ...



السلام عليك يا سيد شباب الجنة

----------


## مياه الحياة

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

واللعن الدائم على ظالميهم من الاولين والآخرين

مشكور اخي على الصور.. والتي كلنا شوق لرؤيتها..

فحنيننا للحسين ( ع ) جننا.. وحبنا له جعل قلوبنا حائرة فيه

ظامئين .. متعطشين .. لزيارته .. لرؤية ضريحه عليه السلام

----------


## My tears

*شكراً على التعقيب ..* 
*وما ننحرم من هالحظور ..* 
*ربي يعطيكم العافية ..*

*تحياتي  ..*

----------


## فاضل علي

شكرا لكي أخيتي دموعي على هذه الصورة 

ويعطيك اللهعافية ان شالله 

وبإنتظار جديدك 

تحياتي لكم

----------


## My tears

*حي الله فاضل علي ..* 
*يسلم لي تعقيبك ..* 
*وشكراً لك على التواجد ..* 

*تحياتي  ..*

----------


## عبير الزهراء

مشكورة أختي دموعي على هذه الصور الرائعه
بارك الله فيك

----------


## My tears

*الشكر لك أختي عبير على التواجد والتعقيب ..* 
*ربي يعطيك العافية  ..* 

*تحياتي  ..*

----------


## ريـــم الفلاااا

اللهم عجل فرج آل محمد
والعن ظالميهم من الاولين والآخرين الى قيام يوم الدين 

سلمت يداك اختي العزيزة

----------


## @عاشقة الحوراء@

مشكورة اختي على الموضوع الحلوة 
وان شاء الله يثيبكي عليه هذا العمل المفيد

----------


## My tears

*حياكم الله ..* 
*والشكر لكم على التعقيب ..* 
*ويسلمكم ربي على التواجد ..* 

*تحياتي  ..*

----------


## روح القمر

تسلمون اخواني على هذا المجهود الطيب و عظم الله لكم الأجر و حشركم و إياكم مع الحسين (ع)

----------


## @عاشقة الحوراء@

تسلمون اخواني على هذا المجهود الطيب و عظم الله لكم الأجر و حشركم و إياكم مع الحسين (ع)

----------


## My tears

*يسلم لي والله تعقيبكم ..* 
*وتواجد ما ننحرم منه ..* 

*تحياتي  ..*

----------


## السيد السيد

شكرا على الموضوع الحجر الذي وضع راس الامام الحسين

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم العن من قتل ابا عبدالله الحسين عليه السلام 
وعظم الله اجورنا واجوركم 
ويعطيكم الله الف عافية على المجهود الطيب
ام محمد

----------


## My tears

*يسلمكم ربي ..* 
*ومشكورين على الحظور ..* 
*وربي يعطيكم العافية ..* 

*تحياتي  ..*

----------


## الحبوب

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله 

مشكور اخي على هذا الجميل 

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## My tears

*شكراً لك على التعقيب أخي الحبوب ..* 
*وما ننحرم من تواجدك ..* 
*وتواصل دائم ..* 

*مع خالص تحياتي .. أختــــك My tears ..*

----------


## همس القوافي

اشكرك على الصووورة

----------


## fog223

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## My tears

*يسلم لي مروركم ..* 
*ربي يعطيكم العافية ..* 

*تحياتي  ..*

----------


## hope

مشكورة اختي على الطرح

تحياتي

----------

